# Kombination ioBroker - Note-RED



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2020)

Gutes Neues Miteinander,

nachdem ich dieses Jahr mal zwischen den Feiertagen Zeit zum "Spielen" hate, habe ich mir ioBroker https://www.iobroker.net/ genauer angeschaut.
ioBroker ist eine kostenlose Software für Homeautomation.
Also ähnlich wie z.B. fhem, openhab oder Home Assistent.

Als Basis dient Node.js und lauffähig ist auf so ziemlich allen (Windows, Linux, Raspberry ,...)
Die Programmierung erfolgt in Javascript odervieles geht auch grafisch mit Blockly.
Visualisierung können mit Drag undDrop erstellt werden.

Sehr gelungen ist die Integration bzw. das Zusammenspiel mit Node-RED.
Damit hat man im Prinzip 2 Automatisierungslösungen gemeinsam.
Das war für mich einer der Hauptgründe warum ich mir ioBroker genauer angeschaut hab.

Ich  habe bis jetzt fast alles mit Node-RED umgesetzt.
Visualisierung habe ich eigentlich kaum gebraucht. Und wenn ging es über die Wago-Visu und auch Node-RED.
Jetzt ist aber doch die "Notwendigkeit" für eine etwas universellere Visu entstanden.
Daher eben jetzt der Einsatz von ioBroker.

Also für alle, die sich auch mit dem Thema beschäftigen:
Werft mal einen Blick auf ioBroker.
Ist eine interessante Software mit verdammt vielen Möglichkeiten.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Cliff (8 Januar 2020)

Läuft bei mir seit etwa zwei Jahren recht erfolgreich.
Anfangs auf einem Raspberry 2B. Der war aber zu schwachbrüstig. Habe dann auf einen Rock64 umgestellt.
Programmierung erfolgt bei mir über JScript oder Blockly. Node Red habe ich einmal ein klein wenig gemacht, ist mir aber irgendwie fremd 
Ich habe mehrere Stationen mit ESP8266 um z.B. Messdaten zu erfassen. Kommunikation dann über MQTT.
Zusätzlich Integration von Alexa (z.B. zur Bedienung der Schaltsteckdosen) oder Xiaomi Gateway (Raumsensoren).

Visualisierung habe einmal ein wenig gespielt, dann aber nicht weitergemacht.
Bei mir reicht die Fernbedienung/ Überwachung über das Handy.

Es ist noch nicht alles perfekt aber läuft schon recht gut. Die Community ist recht rührig...


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (8 Januar 2020)

Hi Blockmove,

auf welchem System hast du IOBroker und Node-Red laufen? 

VG
NSN


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2020)

Läuft aktuell in einer VM auf einem Linux-Server.
Tut aber genauso auf einem Raspi 3B+


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (8 Januar 2020)

Hab es selber auf einem Rasperry 3B laufen. 
Hat moch jetzt nur mal son interessiert. 
Node RED kan man ja wohl auch auf einem WAGO PFC der 2.Generation installieren. Evtl. geht das ja auch mit IOBroker?


VG
NSB


----------



## ADS_0x1 (8 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hat da schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Kombination 

- ioBroker
- SPS
- Sprachsteuerung (Siri, Alexa, sonstwas) 

gemacht? Ich lehne das zwar immer noch für mein Haus vehement ab, aber es ist ne Anfrage bei mir auf dem Tisch, da wird ein Haus von mehreren Behinderten bewohnt, die im Rahmen einer Sprachsteuerung entlastet werden sollen. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat da schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Kombination
> 
> ...



Es gibt sowohl für ioBroker als auch für Node RED Schnittstellen für Alexa.
Wenn es um Hausautomatisierung geht, würd ich dir in dem Fall eher zu ioBroker raten.
Du findest recht viel im ioBroker-Forum drüber. Scheint so, dass da bei vielen Alexa das sagen im Haus hat.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (8 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt sowohl für ioBroker als auch für Node RED Schnittstellen für Alexa.
> Wenn es um Hausautomatisierung geht, würd ich dir in dem Fall eher zu ioBroker raten.
> Du findest recht viel im ioBroker-Forum drüber. Scheint so, dass da bei vielen Alexa das sagen im Haus hat.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde mir mal das Forum von denen anschauen. 
Ich sehe halt wieder ein Problem, da Alexa meines Wissens komplett auf den Servern von Amazon läuft und ich somit IT- bzw. netzwerkseitig einige Bögen schlagen muss, damit das läuft. Ist aber bisher nur eine Vermutung...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe halt wieder ein Problem, da Alexa meines Wissens komplett auf den Servern von Amazon läuft und ich somit IT- bzw. netzwerkseitig einige Bögen schlagen muss, damit das läuft. Ist aber bisher nur eine Vermutung...



Genauso ist es.
Schau dir mal Snips.ai an. Das sollte eine Sprachsteuerung ohne permanente Cloud-Anbindung ermöglichen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das Training noch über Cloud erfolgt, oder ob das System mittlerweile komplett lokal läuft.
Das Thema Sprachsteuerung hab ich nicht so auf dem Schirm.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (8 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genauso ist es.
> Schau dir mal Snips.ai an. Das sollte eine Sprachsteuerung ohne permanente Cloud-Anbindung ermöglichen.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das Training noch über Cloud erfolgt, oder ob das System mittlerweile komplett lokal läuft.
> Das Thema Sprachsteuerung hab ich nicht so auf dem Schirm.



Schaut euch mal diese Lösung Alexa Anbindung ohne Cloud an.
https://forum.iobroker.net/topic/10476/alexa-anbindung-ohne-cloud-und-skill

VG
NSN


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2020)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal diese Lösung Alexa Anbindung ohne Cloud an.
> https://forum.iobroker.net/topic/10476/alexa-anbindung-ohne-cloud-und-skill
> 
> VG
> NSN



Also irgendwie verstehe ich unter "Ohne Cloud" was Anderes.
Die Spracherkennung / Auswertung erfolgt doch nach wie vor mit mit Amazon und nichtkomplett lokal.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (9 Januar 2020)

*Edit*: Falsche Topic gepostet


----------



## Passion4Automation (9 Januar 2020)

Hi Blockmove,

ich bin momentan dabei die Visu auf meine Wago mit IPS und evtl. noch IPSView zu verknüpfen. Ich finde es sehr umständlich. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob es bei IPS bleibt. 

Du kennst ja IPS?
Was hat dich genau dazu bewegt, auf Node Red und io broker umzusatteln?

Evtl. die Modbus Anbindung von CS 3 unter IPS.?

Danke


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2020)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hi Blockmove,
> 
> ich bin momentan dabei die Visu auf meine Wago mit IPS und evtl. noch IPSView zu verknüpfen. Ich finde es sehr umständlich. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob es bei IPS bleibt.
> 
> ...



Node RED nutzen wir auch in der Firma. Daher hab ich auch angefangen zu Hause damit zu "spielen".
Vom Funktionsumfang kann IPS sicherlich mehr. Die Visu von Node RED ist auch nicht der Hit.
Dafür ist die grafische Programmierung von Node RED echt klasse.
ioBroker ist vom Konzept erstmal ähnlich zu IPS. Allerdings ist die Visu deutlich flexibler.
Für mich liegt ganz klar der Charme in der Kombination Node RED und ioBroker.

Modbus ist bei CS3 einfach anders umgesetzt als bei CS2.
Das hat mit IPS eigentlich nix zu tun. Man muss halt beim Umstieg sowohl an IPS als auch am PLC-Programm schreiben.
Nachdem aber Node RED nun OPC UA beherrscht, habe ich Modbus rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 Januar 2020)

Dann muss ich da auch mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2020)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Dann muss ich da auch mal reinschnuppern.



Lohnt sich. Das Einzige wo ich IPS besser fand sind die Wochenpläne.
Aber da muss ich halt noch das passende ioBroker Gegenstück finden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,

gibt es eigentlich auch Möglichkeiten, iobroker bzw. Linux in einer Emulation laufen lassen zu können.
Oder evtl. VM. Ich möchte einmal anfangen, damit zu probieren, möchte aber nicht unbedingt einen Raspberry
o.ä. kaufen...


----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich auch Möglichkeiten, iobroker bzw. Linux in einer Emulation laufen lassen zu können.
> Oder evtl. VM. Ich möchte einmal anfangen, damit zu probieren, möchte aber nicht unbedingt einen Raspberry
> o.ä. kaufen...



Heiße zwar nicht Blockmove, aber kann dir dennoch antworten:

Na klar!

VMware Workstation downloaden, dann ein Linux deiner Wahl installieren und dann Docker drauf! Dann kannst du einfach ioBroker als Docker image pullen und mal testen.

Läuft bei mir echt super!

*â€‹Edit:*â€‹

Ich hab mal ne Anleitung dazu zusammen-ge-screen-shotted:
(folgt)


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Heiße zwar nicht Blockmove, aber kann dir dennoch antworten:
> 
> Na klar!
> 
> ...



Wenn du ne VM nimmst, brauchst du eigentlich kein Docker.
Da kannst du auch ioBroker normal installieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Heiße zwar nicht Blockmove, aber kann dir dennoch antworten:
> 
> Na klar!
> 
> ...



Gibt es auch fertige Linux Images für VM Workstations oder ratet ihr mir eher zu einer Neuinstallation?

Ich finde sicher Linux Images über Goggle, möchte nur mal eure Meinung und Erfahrung hören


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2020)

Könnt ihr mir evtl. Bücher oder gute Handbücher ( pdf ) empfehlen.
Das Thema bei vielen ist ja auch, NodeRed, IObroker ist toll aber was machen
wir eigentlich damit.

Für mich ist es auch noch Neuland, möchte mich in der Zeit die mir vermutlich bald zur Verfügung steht
einarbeiten.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 März 2020)

So, mal in schnelle die Screenshots, die hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit erstellt, aber ich hatte noch keine Zeit eine ausführliche Anleitung zu erstellen.
Wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen dazu komme, werde ich die Bilder noch kommentieren:


----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 März 2020)




----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 März 2020)




----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 März 2020)




----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gibt es auch fertige Linux Images für VM Workstations oder ratet ihr mir eher zu einer Neuinstallation?
> 
> Ich finde sicher Linux Images über Goggle, möchte nur mal eure Meinung und Erfahrung hören




Wenn du das einmal gemacht hast, geht das echt schnell. Schau mal bitte, ob du meiner Anleitung folgen kannst. Da ist alles an einem Beispiel für Alpine beschrieben. Alpine ist sehr klein, flexibel und ich finde es sehr logisch aufgebaut. 

Zum Testen bitte die "Standard"-Edition herunterladen, es geht auch mit dem "MINI ROOT FILESYSTEM", aber da müssen noch einige Pakete nachinstalliert werden.





Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du ne VM nimmst, brauchst du eigentlich kein Docker.





Blockmove schrieb:


> Da kannst du auch ioBroker normal installieren.




Das stimmt, aber dann hat man ne Testumgebung für ioBroker UND Docker. Und mit beiden alleine lassen sich schon tolle Dinge anstellen. Da ich beides "lernen" wollte, habe ich das alles in eine VM geprügelt.
Für das "Produktivsystem" (= mein Zuhause) läuft das Ganze auf einem Raspberry Pi 4. Läuft auch ganz gut, abgesehen davon, dass die TwinCAT Verbindung nach einmal abkacken nicht mehr aufgebaut werden kann...


Viele Grüße!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2020)

Danke für die große Unterstützung. Ich fange nachher an zu arbeiten bis 23 Uhr komme heute nicht mehr dazu. Morgen früh probiere ich mal.

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühung


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2020)

Na wenn du schon portainer für docker nutzt, dann kannst du ja gleich noch influxdb und grafana in docker installieren.
Ideal zum Protokollieren und Darstellen von Messwerten und Zuständen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 März 2020)

Übrigens lassen sich node.js, nodeRed, Grafana und InfluxDB auch direkt unter Windows installieren, meiner Erfahrung nach sogar mit weniger Frickelei als unter Linux.
Ein Raspi ist zwar eine tolle Spielerei, aber wenn du da mit influxDB oder anderweitig dauernd loggst und auf die Speicherkarte schreibst, dann ist die diese vermutlich relativ schnell hinüber.


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Übrigens lassen sich node.js, nodeRed, Grafana und InfluxDB auch direkt unter Windows installieren, meiner Erfahrung nach sogar mit weniger Frickelei als unter Linux.
> Ein Raspi ist zwar eine tolle Spielerei, aber wenn du da mit influxDB oder anderweitig dauernd loggst und auf die Speicherkarte schreibst, dann ist die diese vermutlich relativ schnell hinüber.



Raspi 4 lässt sich gut mit einer SSD "verheiraten".
Allerdings ist da der Preisunterschied zu einem Intel-Nuc auch nicht mehr groß.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Raspi 4 lässt sich gut mit einer SSD "verheiraten".
> Allerdings ist da der Preisunterschied zu einem Intel-Nuc auch nicht mehr groß.



Einmal der Preisunterschied, und dann ist der Größenvorteil auch schnell dahin. Beim Raspi 4 kommt hinzu, dass die Bauteile auf der Platine schon recht warm werden. Ich habe mir direkt so ein kleines Kühlkörperset mitbestellt, aber selbst im Leerlauf ist das schon ordentlich Wärme die da produziert wird.

Ich hatte mir vor Jahren mal ein eigenes Board mit einem Atmel AVR für einen 1-Wire Datenlogger gelötet, und wirklich alles von Null auf inkl. 1-Wire Protokoll und PC-Anbindung selber programmiert. Weiß gar nicht mehr wie lange ich da dran gesessen habe. Ich habe mir die Sensoren jetzt mal rausgekramt und an den Raspi geferkelt, und hatte die Temperaturen nach einer halben Stunde im Grafana - schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Übrigens lassen sich node.js, nodeRed, Grafana und InfluxDB auch direkt unter Windows installieren, meiner Erfahrung nach sogar mit weniger Frickelei als unter Linux.
> Ein Raspi ist zwar eine tolle Spielerei, aber wenn du da mit influxDB oder anderweitig dauernd loggst und auf die Speicherkarte schreibst, dann ist die diese vermutlich relativ schnell hinüber.



Mein Setup besteht aus einem Raspberry pi 4, 4 GByte Starterkit, das kostet ~80 Euro. Meines habe ich vor Ort in Aachen gekauft (https://shop.funk24.net/raspberry-pi-4-4gb-ram-bundle-16gb-schwarz?c=206). Dann hatte ich zu Hause noch ein externes Festplattengehäuse für 2.5 Zoll Festplatten, da habe ich eine "alte" Samsung EVO mit 128 GByte reingebaut. Damit läuft es ganz gut. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Raspi 4 lässt sich gut mit einer SSD "verheiraten".
> Allerdings ist da der Preisunterschied zu einem Intel-Nuc auch nicht mehr groß.



Naja, das "gut" heißt nicht "einfach" ... ich bin hierzu einer Anleitung von Andreas Spieß gefolgt, dort wurde das sehr gut erklärt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp6XW-fGVjo


Vergleiche ich das mal mit einem 4-Kern NUC, dann kostet der aktuelle NUC (NUC10i3FNK ) 320 € - ohne Festplatte und RAM. Wenn Geld in meiner Hosentasche wäre, dann wäre das definitiv die Lösung, aber da fahre ich mit dem Raspberry wesentlich günstiger momentan.

Ahnung von Linux habe ich auch nicht wirklich, aber ich weiß, wie ich mich durch die Strukturen cd'e und nano aufrufe - damit kommt man schon einmal sehr weit. So weit, dass ich ne Screenshot-Lovestory erstellen kann und jemanden zeige, wie man portainer/docker auf alpine installiert. 

Vorteil der VM ist: Wenn ich mal grob verkackt habe, dann speicher ich mir vorher die komplette VM und spiel die einfach zurück, wenn ich es vermasselt habe.

Frage an Blockmove und Thomas: Wieso installiert ihr denn node.js und nodeRed denn nochmal separat, wenn es das auch in ioBroker gibt? ioBroker benötigt ja eh node.js, soweit ich das verstanden habe. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Frage an Blockmove und Thomas: Wieso installiert ihr denn node.js und nodeRed denn nochmal separat, wenn es das auch in ioBroker gibt? ioBroker benötigt ja eh node.js, soweit ich das verstanden habe.



Mein "Produktiv"-System ist ein Debian 10 Linux-Server.
Darauf dann Docker mit portainer, DMS, tvheadend, Emby, InfluxDB, Grafana, Octoprint, einem Experimenter-NodeRed und div. anderen Spielkram.
Dann läuft da KVM (Virtualisierung) mit 2 VMs.
Eine als Active Directory Server und eine weitere mit ioBroker.

Grund für KVM war einfach, dass ich mit dem Netzwerkkonzept von Docker nicht so ganz zurecht gekommen bin.
Wenn der Rechner vom lokalen Netz unter verschiedenen IP-Adressen erreichbar sein soll (Beispiel AD-Server und Fileserver), dann war das früher mit Docker recht komplex.
Ist mittlerweile einfacher, aber KVM ist eben noch einfacher 

Im Haus verteilt sind dann noch diverse Pi's als Clients für tvheadend zum Fernsehschauen.
Einen weiteren nutze ich gerade zum Flashen von Tasmota-Devices.

Naja eben Männerspielzeug 
Wobei die "Waschmaschine-Fertig"-Alarmierung über telegram gefällt meiner Frau 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## annD (19 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund der vielen mögliche Systeme und Dienste möchte ich meine derzeitige Haussteuerung auf Basis PFC200 und Codesys 3.5 gerne mittels ioBroker und ggf. Node-RED erweitern. Alle "systemrelevanten" Logiken bleiben in Codesys und "Spielereien" können ausgelagert werden. 

Welche Anbindung würdet ihr zu einer SPS wählen? In ioBroker habe ich gesehen, dass es vermutlich nur mit Modbus geht. Hier wäre mir OPC UA über Node-RED eher sympatisch. Aber ist das sinnvoll nur wegen der Kommunikation auch Node-RED zu nutzen? Für MQTT müsste man auf Codesys-Seite einiges basteln.

Gruß annD


----------



## Blockmove (19 Mai 2020)

annD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aufgrund der vielen mögliche Systeme und Dienste möchte ich meine derzeitige Haussteuerung auf Basis PFC200 und Codesys 3.5 gerne mittels ioBroker und ggf. Node-RED erweitern. Alle "systemrelevanten" Logiken bleiben in Codesys und "Spielereien" können ausgelagert werden.
> 
> ...



Ich kommuniziere per OPC UA mit Node-RED und reiche dann an ioBroker weiter.
Läuft bislang stabil und ist flexibler als Modbus.


----------

